# Dulcoease/Stool Softeners



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone any experience with these and are there any side effects. Would like to hear anyone's experience.


----------



## pinkcadillac (Aug 9, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Has anyone any experience with these and are there any side effects. Would like to hear anyone's experience.


As long as there are no stimulant laxes in it (should say right on the front) there isn't supposed to be any side effects. I use flax seed oil caps and magnesium citrate after trying to get off the stool softeners for decades (just figured taking anything that long can't be good) and the stool softener didn't always work. It initially takes a few days, usually, then you have to keep it up. I don't have symptoms very often anymore. i also drink a lot of water (not many drink as much as me - a gallon a day) which is supposed to help. But water alone was never enough. Carol


----------

